# Check Engine light stays on



## alberry (Jul 9, 2005)

I need some help with my 1997 4 cylinder Nissan Sentra GXE.
I checked the codes and came up with (2)
They are codes(1)0705 EVAP system
(2) 0903 Vent control Valve
I have been in an accident and the vaccum diagram is lost but what I especially need is the location of parts associated with the EVAP system and what tests I can run to locate the problem.
Thanks alberry


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I had the evap code coming on and off when I sold my b14. Sometimes is a problem with the gas cap leaking. That is a cheap place to start. Get a new cap and hope that takes care of it. I'm not completly sure where to go after that.


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

*check engine light*



alberry said:


> I need some help with my 1997 4 cylinder Nissan Sentra GXE.
> I checked the codes and came up with (2)
> They are codes(1)0705 EVAP system
> (2) 0903 Vent control Valve
> ...


look dude i had a problem with my 1995 sentra, the light stayed on too

i bought an obdII code reader and hooked it to the connector that is under the dash in the driver side

pulled a code p0130 meanning oxygen sensor

i just have to change it and thats it

and after i change it ill clear the codes with that same scaneer

i found it in walmart for like 100

or u can go to autozone and ask them to pull the codes for u
they do it for free

and then u have an idea what it is and how to do it


----------



## RD Stevens (Nov 20, 2005)

*RD Stevens*

I recently bought a 1997 Sentra GXE that had the engine light on. A diagnostic (I was told!) said it was one of 3 sensors ($79). I paid $200 for what I thought was the most likely of the 3 (MAP sensor). The light eventually came back on. I accessed the computer under the console and got the very same codes you got (0705 & 0903). I cleared the computer and the car passed a smog test just fine. The light came back on, but the car runs great (39 mpg!!) If you ever find out the real cause for the two codes, please let me know! 



alberry said:


> I need some help with my 1997 4 cylinder Nissan Sentra GXE.
> I checked the codes and came up with (2)
> They are codes(1)0705 EVAP system
> (2) 0903 Vent control Valve
> ...


----------

